# Боли после операции



## Андрей Верьянов (11 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Была травма. Падение с 4-го этажа на ноги. В результате сломал себе ноги и повредил диски позвоночника.
Сделали операцию, начал ходить. Беспокоят боли в районе поясницы, бедро, колено и пятки. Пытаюсь тренировать ноги и больше ходить. Посоветуйте как можно уменьшить боль.

Рентген


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2016)

*Андрей Верьянов*, здравствуйте!
Покажите докторам снимки поясничного отдела, пожалуйста.
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Если объём загружаемых снимков велик, воспользуйтесь возможностью создания альбома -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Андрей Верьянов (12 Мар 2016)

Спасибо большое. Я думал что врачи сами могут увидеть эту тему и сказать мне что-то. Посоветуйте пожалуйста к кому обратиться с этой проблемой.
С уважением.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Мар 2016)

Уменьшить боль можно с помощью анальгетиков. Обратитесь к своему врачу и он сделает нужные назначения.


----------



## Андрей Верьянов (12 Мар 2016)

Анальгетики это всё понятно. Я не могу сейчас обратиться к своему врачу. Я сейчас за границей.
Эти боли пройдут или это подарок на всю жизнь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2016)

Пока даже непонятно о чем речь? Какой диагноз.
А Вы спрашиваете как будет дальше.
Но если вообще, то болеть будет, у всех болит. Важно как часто и как сильно.


----------

